# New Digger in Maine



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

I live in the downeast region of Maine near Acadia National Park.. I usually go metal detecting with my dad whenever we get a chance and the weather is nice.  We went behind an old house across the street on Sunday and while detecting, I noticed an old dump site and started to rummage around and found some bottles... these are the ones that I decided to bring home.. I know they're not too old.. maybe 40's or 50's era, but still kinda cool.  I've tried to do research on the Venida Shampoo bottle but I have come up blank. 






 the 3 listerine bottles I found.


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

T. Hill Mansfield's Capallaris-X New York bottle


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

DES Pat. 89237  .. I did some research and someone mentioned something about this patent number about Dunton's Tinner Fluid.. but I don't know.. anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

An old Teel bottle for Teel Toothpaste! ... pretty cool...


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

This is the Venida Oil Shampoo bottle I found.. it still had the cap on it and a slight splash of the shampoo left.. definitely quite a potent shampoo and a pain to clean out of the bottle.   I did have the lid for it but it was metal and it ended up falling apart when I unscrewed the cap.


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

This says on the bottom Jergens Pat Appld For. I assume translates to a patent that has been applied for.. I have no idea what the bottle was for and have found a similar picture online of the bottle, but it doesn't have the same wording on the bottom as that one did.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

All of the finds I found.. March 21, 2010... I'm really surprised we don't have any frozen ground to compete with right now.. I had no problems getting to these bottles!


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey there, welcome to the site and the hobby! It becomes quite addictive in a hurry.

 Those are all "common", and my guess is that the dump was used by a woman or a "dandy" man.
 Now, keep looking. 9 times out of 10 the "new" trash is right on top of or very near the "good stuff".
 The better stuff is likely buried under 6-8" of leaves and dirt...


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 23, 2010)

I know what you mean by addicting!! I've been metal detecting for 2 years or better now and it's truely a passion.. I know this an antique bottle site.. but this is my BEST metal detecting find ever!... it just helps me push to find better bottles (and coins of course) []

 But yes, I know.. not a bottle.. but my best collecting find yet.. I dug this at a cellar hole in the middle of the woods in the middle of know where in Lamoine, Maine.  We found the cellar hole by looking at old maps and through the historical society.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Jen, welcome aboard....There are a lot of old bottles still buried in Maine, and coins, too.   I've dug here for about 30 years and there are still surprises every year.  If you want to get in touch with your inner bottle child, there is a great bottle show in a couple of weeks in Somersworth , NH on April 11th.  Look up the post under the Upcoming Shows category.  I live in Waldoboro and I can get there in 2-1/2  hrs.   You should try to make it if you can.   Happy hunting..


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 23, 2010)

This bunch likes coins, marbles, female pleasure devices, anything found in the dirt.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Jen,http://home.fuse.net/joshuatree/dtf/a4982.jpg

 Welcome to ABN, and welcome to the Wide World of Digging.You take a good picture of bottles. Thought you might like to see some pictures:










 "Of all the products Procter & Gamble created, Teel was the most unusual product of its kind. Teel was specially made to clean teeth, but it wasn't a toothpaste or tooth powder like other major brands of teeth cleaning products were at the time. Teel was a dentifrice that was made in liquid form...On a 1946 broadcast of NBC's LIFE OF RILEY, announcer Ken Carpenter mentioned some sobering facts about the shenanigans that went on inside the typical human mouth--- and it didn't exactly make for pleasant listening, either!" From.



> DES Pat. 89237  .. I did some research and someone mentioned something about this patent number about Dunton's Tinner Fluid.. but I don't know.. anyone have any other ideas?


 






From a person trying to sell a labelled one.

 I believe that Owens-Illinois Glass Co. would have held that patent for that bottle. It could have had many uses... There's a buncha pictures of that Dutton's over here.

 An ad for not yer usual Listerine. There's one for Venida Hair Nets,  that "Guard Your Hair Against Dampness Droop."


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome!  Not too bad of finds.  It's a good start to this addicting hobby.  Hey, I'm pretty new to the topic of metal detecting but found a diamond tennis bracelet many years ago with a basic detector from radio shack LOL.  I'm thinking of getting back into it especially since I get out for bottles so much lately.  I have a site here in NJ that I think would have some great finds.  Any recommendations for a great detector that's not too bad on the budget.  Perhaps if I sell enough bottle finds over time (I have some antique stores that take boxes of my common ones), I can work toward one soon.


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey! I've seen a couple of those ads for Teel.. that's where I found out that it was a toothpaste bottle.. very unusual.. I never thought I'd see a glass toothpaste bottle before... those other ads are really cool.

 KB,  My dad and I are very addicted to metal detecting.  Between him, myself, and my fiance we have 5 detectors.. 1 is an old gold prospecting Whites.. My fiance has a nice Whites 5ID which go for around $300 and it's a nice machine.  I have a Beach Hunter ID (Whites detector) which is waterproof up to 250 feet or something like that.. My dad has a Whites MXT which is on the high end of the White's which is very nice but also has quite a price tag ($1200 or so).  I also have a MineLab X-Terra 705 Pro which also is a pricey machine but it works great! (I found my 1826 Large cent with that one)..

 My fiance's Whites 5ID is a great beginners machine and I would definitely recommend it.  We've bought our detectors through Kellyco company and have never had any problems with them.  Here is the link for the 5ID http://www.kellycodetectors.com/whites/whites-Classic-5ID.htm  Kellyco is the place to go.  We are very partial to White's detectors.. My dad has had them for over 20 years!  But Minelab is a very good brand as well.  Also, I suggest if you get a detector to also get a pinpointer as well. They are worth their weight in gold. 

 If you have any more questions let me know
 ~*Jen


----------



## Jenztwk (Mar 24, 2010)

surfaceone.  Thank you for the compliment on the bottle taking  My side job is photography.. even though I have found it tricky to get some of the light embossings on the bottle of the smaller bottles..


----------

